# Amano Shrimp to Tank Size Ratio?



## LancsRick (19 Jun 2012)

I'm going to get some Amano shrimp to assist in dealing with my hair algae tank (which happens to have some plants and fish in there too....). It's a Trigon 190, moderately planted (planting to increase to heavy in the future).

I'm just wondering what number of Amano shrimp would a) be sustained long term in this tank (guessing LOTS), and b) be required to maintain a tank (which is more the angle I'm coming from)?

Cheers!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jun 2012)

as many as you can afford mate!
10 or so in a 180 will help once the algae is under control, never found them that good at dealing with an existing issue though more preventative.


----------



## greenink (19 Jun 2012)

I have 30 in my 259 litre tank. Apparently. Never see more than ten though. Still have some algae issues though.


----------



## LancsRick (19 Jun 2012)

Cheers. I'll add 4 to start with purely to limit numbers in case my Botia Striata decide they're lunch (I've read conflicting reports online with some people have no problems, and others finding they get eaten). If there's no problem then I'll get another 6 in a week or so.

Thanks!


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Jun 2012)

Amano suggest 1 per 1 liter of water...


that would work out al lot of money!


----------



## LancsRick (19 Jun 2012)

I'm afraid on this occasion I'm going to have to ignore the mighty Amano's suggestion!


----------



## Antipofish (19 Jun 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> I'm afraid on this occasion I'm going to have to ignore the mighty Amano's suggestion!


   Really ?  Dont blame you.

Get the biggest you can find to minimise the risk of the botias getting greedy


----------



## LancsRick (20 Jun 2012)

4 Amanos installed, thanks for the advice. They're big buggers aren't they?! Well, compared to Cherries!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Jun 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> Amano suggest 1 per 1 liter of water...
> 
> 
> that would work out al lot of money!



But works wanders. Tested in 120l tank    No algae has a chance. Then go stems and mosses so this army should not be left for long. I think amano uses them temporarily also especially to combat early diatoms.


----------

